# Favorite Coloring



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Palominos.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A nice bright bay with chrome...or without. Not picky either way. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well grew up dreaming about a big solid paly....got him so now I dream about a big dapple grey roflmao. really I don't care as long as the horse can get me to the calf


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

This is just so hard to answer, but my all time favourite colour is silver black, i also love any horse that has a dark body and. Really light mane and tail. So taffys, silver dapples, chocolate silver, colours like that.

I also like the opposite, light body horses with dark manes and tails, like certain dapple greys.

Sorry i gave this longish answer, i can never answer that question with just a sentence


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I have always loved Blacks. But really like a crow's wing. Also my eye has been cought by golden buckskins - I saw a PRE that color once - Geez I fell in love. 
Sometimes grey's also catch my eye, but I know how hard it is to keep them clean.
However, Instead of all the colors I love I got a brown and a bay


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

horseNpony said:


> my all time favourite colour is silver black, i also love any horse that has a dark body and. Really light mane and tail. So taffys, silver dapples, chocolate silver


Different names for the same colour. Just saying.

My favourite is either chestnut or black with a lot of white.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

blue eyed pony said:


> Different names for the same colour. Just saying.
> 
> My favourite is either chestnut or black with a lot of white.


I guess you learn something new everyday


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I would have to pick grulla at the top. But then dun on other bases. Also pretty partial to my dunskins coloring  dun and cream can make some pretty colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I like a good bright bay


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Black! The really jet black sort- I think they are absolutely gorgeous, provided the horse under the color looks nice! I've also grown very fond of my horse's light red wild bay coloring with all of his chrome. When I was younger and thought it would be cool to have the horse with an "interesting" color in a barn full of bays and chestnuts I was kind of disappointed that with a palomino dam and grulla or buckskin (I'm not sure which) sire my horse ended up being a bay. Now I love it!

I'm probably going to be the oddball and say that I'm not too terribly fond of most of the lighter colors- I only like palominos or buckskins if they're fairly darkly colored. Cremellos and perlinos are a no-go... though I wouldn't hesitate to buy a horse in a color that I didn't like!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Brown tobiano  The more dynamic the brown the better (difference in lighter to darker points).


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my grulla boy!


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Strawberry roan or palomino, or very deep chestnut

Not much of a fan of grey/white as they look really dirty and their fur stains quickly


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

I love gray dun in Fjords. In stock breeds, my favorite was bay roan for the longest time--I still love it, but a few months ago a colt was born to a boarder at my barn who is a sooty buckskin overo, and I just fell completely in love. It doesn't hurt that he's adorable, but his coloration is just stunning.


----------



## Alpinerider (Feb 10, 2013)

I've always been a fan of black and bright bay, but I have to say right now my liver chestnut is at the top of my list


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Golden Palomino with flaxen mane and tail, then a nice bright sorrel with lots of chrome


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DuckDodgers said:


> I'm probably going to be the oddball and say that I'm not too terribly fond of most of the lighter colors- I only like palominos or buckskins if they're fairly darkly colored. Cremellos and perlinos are a no-go... though I wouldn't hesitate to buy a horse in a color that I didn't like!


Not odd at all! I'm the same way with palominos and buckskins. Especially palominos. My friend calls light palominos "pee-stain pallies." Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

A deeply colored red dun with very rich and striking dun markings. Yum.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Buckskin!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Grey Dun in Fjords. Especially when they've got a ton of stripes on their legs. LOVE IT!


----------



## dunfold (Nov 15, 2010)

silver dapple buckskin...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Palomino and cremello, read my signature lol. ;-)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I LOVE a good fleabitten grey, with black "fleabites" No sorrel fleabites for me, please! haha

But really, when they're all silvery from the fleabites and the mane+tail is super white..oh man. 
Luckily for me, Lacey is exactly my favorite color! Except her tail likes to be more light yellow than pristine white... :lol:


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

buckskin


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

My favorite color is bay, hands down. Bay with chrome is a bonus. :wink: I love a really dark chestnut too.

I'm also really fond of silver dapples and silver bays, but only for minis/ponies.


----------



## GottaQH (Jul 15, 2013)

Dark buckskin with no white.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Coloured, Dapple grey, Dun, Bay with fancy markings... There's my fav(s) lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I love me some buckskins  I also adore really "red" bays and chestnuts. A chestnut Thoroughbred mare with a blaze and four white stockings is my dream horse. Or a nice, flaxen chestnut.


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorrels with Pangare! Absolutely love them (particularly on a light breed rather than draft or pony). My morgan cross filly is, and I absolutely adore it!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I like plain ol' chestnut. I also like the Bad *** Brown that I have right now - nearly black, but with softer points.


----------

